# smoking a wet cured ham



## ioulord247 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, I finally found my prague powder and bought a ham, this is a hind leg ham and not a picnic ham if that makes a difference or not. I prepared it and just now put it in the refrigerator in the cure, it weighs 12 1/2 lbs. I could use any *hints* on smoking it, *temp & time* to smoke. Also, any good *glazes* to use & how & when to apply them. this is going to be my 1st ham. I will use compressed coconut charcoal and a combo of guava and avocado wood for the smoking wood, my smoker is an ugly drum smoker.

 One more question, when my ham is smoked to temp, it is finished & ready to eat ?  Is there a rest time that makes it better ?

  By the way, this website rocks !


----------



## foamheart (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's what I did. Turned out pretty well. I was impressed, I guess that is all that matters. Hope something in it helps you, or at least helps put your mind to rest. I think we all are so used to solving problems that it causes us to continuously over think our cures and smokes.

You'll be fine, and if ya take notes the next one could maybe possibly even be better, its that's possible.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149120/picnic-ham

Glazes I like disco's sweet glaze, but since I can't see where you live to make a regional suggestion, I'll just say this, you can use whatever is around you. Glazes are simple, get a jar of your favorite jelly heat it up, add a little butter and/or boozes you like. Cook it in Dr.Pepper is always a big hit.... Loads of ways, to make it yours, use what you like.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146105/maple-glazed-pork-ribs-apologies-to-the-traditionalists

Just relax, and enjoy the journey, with low and slow its hard to make it taste bad.

Good luck and enjoy the smoke.


----------



## ioulord247 (Dec 14, 2013)

Some good suggestions there , thanks :) . I spent a lot of time in Fourchon,leeville,LaRose.....


----------



## foamheart (Dec 14, 2013)

ioulord247 said:


> I spent a lot of time in Fourchon,leeville,LaRose.....


Then I suggest either a Satsuma or Peach glaze. Satsuma glaze is over the top good. But peach or apricot is a close second.


----------



## ioulord247 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, I have looked at ham glazes till my eyes are glazed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






,lol and decided I am going to do an orange cranberry glaze, I knew that was it as soon as I read it....sounds YUMMY !


----------



## ioulord247 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I still could use info on what temp && how long to smoke this ham, also when to put the glaze, thanks :)


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149120/picnic-ham
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146105/maple-glazed-pork-ribs-apologies-to-the-traditionalists
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the smoke.


The first link goes into how I smoked my wet cured ham, it should answer your questions.

The second link is Disco's Glaze and how and when he applied it. We don't normally do time and temp its all about safety and perfect cooking which means cooking to an internal temp., (IT).

Here is a chart, but again it doesn't include what your meat is really doing. Ham requires now an IT of 145, and personally I would add at least +5 to +10 to that, ham isn't something I want at 145 again.













TEMPERATURES.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Dec 15, 2013






Highlight, right click, click see in another tab to enlarge.

Good luck


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 16, 2013)

ioulord247 said:


> WELL, I STILL NEED SOME INFO ON HOW LONG & WHAT TEMPERATURE TO SMOKE THIS HA....AND WHEN TO APPLY THE GLAZE


We usually smoke at 225° - 250°, depending on your unit.   We smoke by internal temp, not time, you can figure 5-8 hours or more depending on a whole rash of variables too numerous to mention.  Apply the glaze the last 20 - 30 min. or so or if you are reheating in an oven.


----------



## ioulord247 (Dec 16, 2013)

By the way, sorry for the caps, I did not mean anything in them


----------



## ak1 (Dec 16, 2013)

ioulord247 said:


> Well, I still could use info on what temp && how long to smoke this ham, also when to put the glaze, thanks :)


Cook to 145 internal temp, foil & rest for 1 hr or so.. How long to smoke?.... Until it's done. It's all about what the meat wants to do.


----------



## ioulord247 (Dec 21, 2013)

O.K. , I have a few more questions here , lol. You guys know this is my 1st ham and I have a lot of people expecting greatness, hehehehe.

 I guess the 1st thing I need to know is will this ham be best right off the smoker, or will it be better to smoke it and then bake it Christmas morning ? I have the option since it will have brined 8 days which I feel is plenty since it is bone out & is curing from the center out too.

 Secondly, when I do take it out of the brine, should I soak it 2 hours or just rinse it off well ? And finally, do I need to dry it in the refrigerator for a day and if I do need to , why because I am curious .

Oh yeah, would a smoke at 160-180,then finishing at 230  for a longer time be better than a hotter smoke at 225-235 ?

 Thanks for the great input I have gotten so far and looking forward to read your responses . I  will put some more informative posts during the rest of the process to include pictures. Thanks :)


----------

